# Poudre Park Strainer - harder to see now



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

"I don't always use fluorescent spray paint, but when I do, it is to mark a dangerous river hazard I accidentally made less visible"


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope you are not seriously suggesting to spray paint into the river??


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats the final status...Is it completely gone?


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Its still there. The rest of it can't be dealt with safely until the water goes down a little. Its just down stream of the bear sculpture river left.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*It is still there*

It is still there. Just stay in the right half of the river when you see the bear sculpture. Plenty of room.

When the water level drops, I will get the rest out.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Maybe Tuesday*

Hey Alex - the next I can boat/do tree removal is Tuesday. Keep it in mind. Bruce


----------

